# Vehicle automatically parked to prevent rollaway



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

I keep telling myself not to be so lazy, but damn this car makes it easy. One year into owning my 3 and I still find myself just hitting that door button without putting it into park. Why? Because there are no consequences! The vehicle just kindly parks itself and gives me a friendly reminder. God I love this car. And thankfully I still rent while traveling on business so I don't forget how to drive lesser vehicles!! 😁


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Be careful though, because in some areas it's technically illegal to get out while the car isn't in Park. If a really ambitious cop happens to be right near you when you do that, it could be a really uncomfortable encounter.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Heheh. Yeah, I guess if he knows what that sound means. But then I'd be so impressed that I don't even think it'd be uncomfortable. Plus, the vehicle gets itself to park much quicker than I'm able to get my butt outta the car.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

JasonF said:


> Be careful though, because in some areas it's technically illegal to get out while the car isn't in Park. If a really ambitious cop happens to be right near you when you do that, it could be a really uncomfortable encounter.


Except there's no real discernible way for the cop to know, especially if you're in "hold."


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

slasher016 said:


> Except there's no real discernible way for the cop to know, especially if you're in "hold."


They can often see the screen from behind you or next to you.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

JasonF said:


> They can often see the screen from behind you or next to you.


Most cops don't even know what a model 3 is, to know whether they can tell by looking at the screen through a window seems highly unlikely to me.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

eXntrc said:


> I keep telling myself not to be so lazy, but damn this car makes it easy. One year into owning my 3 and I still find myself just hitting that door button without putting it into park. Why? Because there are no consequences! The vehicle just kindly parks itself and gives me a friendly reminder. God I love this car. And thankfully I still rent while traveling on business so I don't forget how to drive lesser vehicles!! 😁


Alternately, I have had it where I successfully got out with the car still in drive, and it started to roll away back when I used creep (door still open, full weight off the seat). It's not a substitute for fully putting the car in park.


----------

